# getting children started



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all, so for the first time ever both of my son's expressed alot of interest in getting into duck hunting with me. That being said at age 12 and 9 I am bit surprised to see this enthusiasm at the last second. So my questions to you is this, have never had kids in the blind before,and they will not be shooting, any tips to keep them interested? Thanx in advance!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Let em do some calling, and pick up deads


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Let them work a jerk cord. My dad let me take a bb gun when I was little


Great Lakes Outdoor Supply


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

12 yrs old... Any reason he's not gonna shoot? Is it just cuz of the heavier load and the gun kick?


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Make sure they are a part of the hunt. Setting deeks, working the jerk cord, calling, brushing in the blinds, or anything that goes along with it. We cook in the field often, let them share in this as well.

Good luck
Andy


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> 12 yrs old... Any reason he's not gonna shoot? Is it just cuz of the heavier load and the gun kick?


Up untill now he has been uninterested in hunting of any kind and I didn't want push it soo he has not been shooting anything at all.They are both taking hunter education classes this year so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lot of junk food and good snacks ..and make the day awesome for them have fun... why are they not hunting yet is there an issue..i have 3 boys that hunt 10,12,15 ..i started them when they were 8 and they could handle a gun ..but they had to pass the hunter safety before they could even shoot a gun ... but my youngest went turkey hunting at 5 years old ..he just went with me to learn and he got up every day to go out rain or shine ..now he's a diehard hunter at 10 ..

yes i let them set up the spread and call the spots we hunt and the scout when ever they can ...

if you need help i love to take the youth out hunting ..sometime if you want we could get together and hunt with the kids ..or we could hunt and the kids could tag along ...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

westbranchbob said:


> Up untill now he has been uninterested in hunting of any kind and I didn't want push it soo he has not been shooting anything at all.They are both taking hunter education classes this year so we'll see how it goes.


I can certainly understand not trying to "push" hunting on kids, that's the quickest way to lose their interest, have you tried just taking them target shooting? Squirrel or rabbit hunting might be easier for them to start off. Good luck and I hope you succeed in getting them hooked on the outdoors!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> I can certainly understand not trying to "push" hunting on kids, that's the quickest way to lose their interest, have you tried just taking them target shooting? Squirrel or rabbit hunting might be easier for them to start off. Good luck and I hope you succeed in getting them hooked on the outdoors!


They have been target shooting with 22's for three years now but the idea of killing something cute was a turn off, not that it EVER stopped them from eating it! I guess they both got over that part, especially my youngest who can't wait for the season to open!


----------

